# Texas IASCA SCQ-Plano Tx (4-17-2016)



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

IASCA Event tomorrow 1X

SQC
Sunday, April 17, 2016 @ 09:00 AM -> 5:00 PM (Registration @ 08:00 AM)
2901 N. Central Expy. #117
Plano, TX 75075


----------

